# Kritik zu Intro



## Kenner3000 (23. September 2007)

Im Anhang ist der Intro, aber in schlechter Qualität wegen der Größe 
der Datei die ich anhängen kann. 
Kritiken bitte !!
Hab leider noch keine Musik dazu gefunden,aber vielleicht
findet ihr ja passende Musik.

k3


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2007)

"Zip-Ordner beschädigt!"


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. September 2007)

> "Zip-Ordner beschädigt!"



Bei mir nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2007)

Naja, den PC hier hatten ca. 2000 leute vorher, ich freu mich schon auf den Neuen. Das ist kein Wunder das der nur bei mir nicht funktioniert^^.


----------



## Kenner3000 (24. September 2007)

Und was sagt ihr wie siehts aus?

k3


----------



## Polf (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finds von der Idee her sehr gut, Qualität hast du ja erklärt, nur der Einflug der Erdkugel gefällt mir nich, ich hatte das gefühl das die Flugbahn so Knicke hatte, also dass die Kugel nich in einem sauberen Bogen eingeflogen ist... Das würde ich nochmal ändern, und dann vllt dass das am Ende zu weiß oder schwarz ausblendet..das hängt aber auch davon ab, was danach kommt
Ansonsten: Sahne***


----------



## procurve (18. Dezember 2007)

Die Erdkugel wirkt auch etwas "flach", vielleicht nochmal mit der Beleuchtung ein wenig experimentieren. 
Das Logo wird dann aber genial eingeblendet. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Remme (20. Dezember 2007)

Polf hat gesagt.:


> nur der Einflug der Erdkugel gefällt mir nich, ich hatte das gefühl das die Flugbahn so Knicke hatte,



Sieht bisher super aus .. nur wie scon mein Vorredner sagte die Flugbahn, vorallem wenn die Kugel von rechts-unten zur Mitte geht, dieser Übergang ist eher wie ich wenn ich nen Kasten Bier intus hätte und die volle Straßenbreite ausnutzen würde.

lg


----------

